# The Prevention and Correction of Left-Handedness...



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 3, 2015)

Fellow Lefties,

I can't help but think how easier life would be (at least from a knife buying perspective) had I been "cured" when I was younger. Apparently this was a big thing back in the day. 

This post came to mind after the following thread (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...e-to-do-it-all-over-again?p=351640#post351640)


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 3, 2015)

This is so awesome, though unfortunately Amazon is out of it. I have quite a few lefty friends that would have gotten a present.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 4, 2015)

I dunno what this book suggests....but they tried a couple of different things with me in first and second grades.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 4, 2015)

I was 'fixed' at an early age...not so sure that was a good thing or not, but it was definitely the standard for some time.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 4, 2015)

A school teacher tried to force my older brother (very dominant left handed) to write right handed. He started stuttering. When my mother figured it out, she went to the school to talk to the teacher and took me along. I was in pre school at the time, but I still remember. The teacher was condescending in retrospect. My mother got so pissed , the teacher feared for her safety. As a little kid, I found the exchange very entertaining . My brother was never asked to write right handed ever again. You go mom!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 4, 2015)

It's interesting to hear from fellow members that left handedness was still held in such regard even in more recent years (I thought it would have been WAY back in the day). Another fine example of yesteryear's quackery.


----------



## Admin (Apr 6, 2015)

My great grandmother upon learning of my being a lefty told my parents to tie my hand behind my back. 

It's nuts that was ever a thing.


----------



## drawman623 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm a right hander but my father demanded I learn to bat lefty as a boy. To this day I am not comfortable swinging a bat right handed. Transition of hand coordination can be achieved with practice but in my case, eye dominance never changed. I learned to play golf right handed, I enjoy pistol marksmanship right handed, pool and of course I cut and wright right handed. All this flows from eye dominance in my opinion...not a muscular tendency.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 6, 2015)

this hits home!!

i was born lefty. being chinese my mom made me switch. i cant remember the "deprogramming", but i do remember having my hand swatted a lot. i was soooo young. 

now? i feel that i am all screwed up. i'm a righty with effed up handwriting. i'm left eye dominant which makes shooting anything really funny looking. i can almost do things lefty. i can write some, work chop sticks..etc. bottom line, i suck with both hands. and my right eye sucks..and not to mention the left right brain thing...

i wish she would have left it alone.


----------



## andre s (Apr 7, 2015)

As far as I can remember, I've been (functionally) right handed, but played all sports that required a swinging implement as a lefty (hockey, baseball, even golf). Always thought it strange, but felt natural.

My mom recently admitted (to my wife) that she had forced me into right-handedness as a toddler. I don't remember anything about the ordeal. I wish it meant that I was ambidextrous...Instead, it means that my left hand is weaker than it should be, so I can't hit home runs, my wrist and snapshots are generally weak and my tee-off is inadequate.

But it saves me a few bucks in the knife world


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 7, 2015)

I wear my watch on my left hand but am right handed....my dad is left handed and wears his watch on the right hand....I assume I just copied it...always thought it was weird....when I ever have kids though their watch is going on their right hand...ryan


----------



## Cashn (Apr 7, 2015)

sudsy9977 said:


> I wear my watch on my left hand but am right handed....my dad is left handed and wears his watch on the right hand....I assume I just copied it...always thought it was weird....when I ever have kids though their watch is going on their right hand...ryan



I'm right handed and wear my watch on my left. Regardless of which hand you wear your watch on it always made sense to me to wear a watch on your least dominate hand. Dominate hand being used more, watch has less of a chance to get in the way being on your off hand. Really makes sense to me scuba diving and may be where it stems from in my upbringing. I do wear a dive watch 24/7 and use the bezel as a timer a good bit, everything from cakes to dive time. Would be very awkward for me turning it with my off hand.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 8, 2015)

Cashn said:


> ...it always made sense to me to wear a watch on your least dominate hand. Dominate hand being used more, watch has less of a chance to get in the way being on your off hand...



Ill have to see if I can get used to wearing my watch on my right at some point. I currently always bang it into things being a lefty. Professional ring goes on left side too (dominant side), if/when get married will have to move watch to the right for sure in order to balance lol


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2015)

andre s said:


> As far as I can remember, I've been (functionally) right handed, but played all sports that required a swinging implement as a lefty (hockey, baseball, even golf). Always thought it strange, but felt natural.
> 
> My mom recently admitted (to my wife) that she had forced me into right-handedness as a toddler. I don't remember anything about the ordeal. I wish it meant that I was ambidextrous...Instead, it means that my left hand is weaker than it should be, so I can't hit home runs, my wrist and snapshots are generally weak and my tee-off is inadequate.
> 
> But it saves me a few bucks in the knife world



And the guitar world, and the firearms word, and the sports world, etc.

I kind of hate it sometimes.


----------

